# Downrigger set up



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well just bought a downrigger for the boat, went the inexpensive route and bought a Cannon Mini Rigger for about $70 from Walmart. Now that I've got it I'm looking for suggestions. How far behind the weight and release do you guys run your lures? I'd appreciate any suggestions to get me headed in the right direction. Thanks guys and gals :wink: .


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The distance that your lure is from the boat will depend on several factors.
First, how deep you are going?
If you are fishing at depths of over 25', you don't have to let as much line out as you would if you are fishing in 10' depths.

With a downrigger, you can fish with shorter lines than if you are just trolling pop gear or spinners.

I like to put no more than 50' of line out most of the time when using a downrigger.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Other factors too are, the time of year. Fish are shallow in spring and fall. I'll run as much as 100' during these seasons. Remember not to be set in your length if fishing seems to be slow. some fish can be shy of the weight (macks are my first thought). now that you have one be experimental: If you like pop gear, attach it to your rigger ball and put your release at the end of the pop gear. Pick up a stacker so you can put a friend down with you; 10 feet above your line. Soak some yarn in scent, and tie it to your eyelet on the rigger ball.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Well just bought a downrigger for the boat, went the inexpensive route and bought a Cannon Mini Rigger for about $70 from Walmart. Now that I've got it I'm looking for suggestions. How far behind the weight and release do you guys run your lures? I'd appreciate any suggestions to get me headed in the right direction. Thanks guys and gals :wink: .


I had a mini-rigger for a while. It works fine until you can upgrade. I replaced the 4lb ball with a 6lb ball though. First thing you need to do is take off that Cannon release and toss it in the garbage. Now replace it with a Scotty Mini clip. It is so much better.

For length I run usually 50 to 100 ft behind the ball. If I'm stacking lines (which is most of the time) I want at least 12ft difference in height between the lines, and at least 25ft horizonal distance between lures.

-DallanC


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the informative replies. Sounds like I'll be trying some new things, I can't wait. I love trying new things. Guess I'll have to look into stackers. Where do you get those at, guess I'll start with cabelas, Thanks again guys.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Look for stackers called Shuttle Hawks.
They work great.


----------

